# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  طريقة عمل السترول - السينابون

## khozam

*طريقة عمل السترول - السينابون*

*:: المقادير ::*
*خمسة وثلاث أرباع كوب دقيق*
*ربع كوب سكر*
*ثلث كوب سمن*
*2 ملعقة خميرة*
*ملعقة ملح*
*اثنين ونصف كوب ماء*

*:: الحشوة ::*
*علبة سكر بني + نصف كاس قرفة مطحونة*

*:: الصوص ::*
*1 حليب محلى كبير*
*12 حبة جبن كيري*
*تخلط في الخلاط الجيك*

*:: الطريقة ::*
*تعجن المقادير وتترك العجينة لمدة ساعة حتى تخمر*



*بعد ساعة من العجن تقسم العجينة إلى 6 أو 5 أقسام*
*يفرد كل قسم*








*ثم ترش الحشوة*







*ثم تلف على شكل اسطواني*






*ثم تقطع لشرائح*




*توضع في فرن حرارته متوسطة ( 180تقريباً )*
*من 20 - 30 دقيقة*



*وفي هذا الإثناء يعمل الصوص بان تضعي مقادير الصوص المخلوطة*
*في قدر على النار ثم تخلطيها*
*بعد أخراج الصينية من الفرن يصب الصوص عليها تترك حتى تبرد*



*وبالعافية*

----------


## محبة البضعه

شكلها حلووو
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## khozam

الله يعافيك ويسلمك

انشا الله تطبخيها وبالعافية عليك

مشكور على المرور والمشاركة

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو خيي الحبيب 44
ع الوصف الرااائع 
مشكووور ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديدك 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووو

اخوي

الحبيب 44 

على الوصفة الشهية

لا حرمنا جديدك

تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكور اخوي الحبيب 44 ع الطبق الحلووو*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه ع هييك وصف ولا اشهى*
*لاحرمنا الله من جديدك*
*دمتـ بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## السيد عادل

يسلموااااااااااااا 
يعطيك العافيه
شكلهااااا لذيذه مرررررررره
حلا ولا اروع

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي الحبيب44

والله لا يحرمنا جديدك

----------


## شوق المحبة

ويلي مــ ش ــتهية س ــينابووون  :embarrest: >> بس ما أع ــرف أس ــويه ..


مــ ش ــكووور خ ــيي ..


ع ــطاك ربي ألف ع ــافية ..


دمت في ح ــفظه ..

----------


## ساجدة لربها



----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## khozam



----------

